# First Look At The Insane Regera



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Koenigsegg not only makes some of the best hypercars and supercars in the world, but the automaker isn't afraid to reveal its technology and actually drive its vehicles. While the rest of us lap up every bit of information we get from Koeingsegg about its incredible Regera, Shmee150 gets an exclusive first look at the hypercar from Christian von Koenigsegg himself. Snow may have been on the ground, but that didn't stop Koenigsegg from taking the YouTuber out for a drive and revealing some of the hypercar's features.

































This is the best look we've ever seen of the Regera and it's a stunning machine

Source carbuzz


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

that is absolutely stunning !!! :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a machine :argie:


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Love it, 1 day I will have a hypercar


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Watched this last night and found it fascinating, once again Tim did a good job! I know he is marmite but a good job all the same.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

That's a bit of a looker


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder if those doors are sensitive at all; I mean.....they kind of open up and to the side....but what if you were parked a little toooo close to the next car, what then?

I love the touch screen to close 'em again when you get in. Saves the usual passenger tugging the bloomin' things too hard!!

In two minds about having to raise the back to fill her up - they'd nick the wheels and take the engine out where I live.

A different colour would do better in my books.

But I'd STILL love one :argie: :thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Another good shmee video and what a machine if only i could afford one


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

The first thing that came into my head when I first looked at the pics were
Front: Ferrari
Rear: Lamborghini 
Inside: Some sort of speedboat ****pit 

:lol:

Awesome car though :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I wonder if those doors are sensitive at all; I mean.....they kind of open up and to the side....but what if you were parked a little toooo close to the next car, what then?
> 
> I love the touch screen to close 'em again when you get in. Saves the usual passenger tugging the bloomin' things too hard!!
> 
> ...


I think the doors have sensors in case any obstructions when the doors are opening. Think it was the previous video Tim done.


----------

